# Blood raven...help



## fatmantis

hey guys so..i ve been asked to build an all blood ravens mech list with a imperal knight..
now im not sure what chapter tactics to use but im thinking either raven guard or iron hands..

i have to start building and painting this soon..it must be all mech..and semi competitive/competitive..
cost is not an problem..
so some ideas would be greatly appreciated...its based of the game.. 
thanks guys


----------



## fatmantis

to add to this in the appocalypse book there is a pyshcich choir formation which could be really good to use for this list aswell..i think its tigerius and 5 libbriains..that should make is semi competitive and fluffy seeing as how the ravens have large numbers of psykers


----------



## fatmantis

how can i make this work?????
librarius...5 libraians
tiggy + 4 level 2 libbys + 505
or 5 level 2 libbys = 425 but dropping divination and i level..is it that bad?

i really need some help with this..i dont know how to do this in an all mech list..i need to know what to get for the cleint for both 1500 and 2k
i dont think he can squeze in an knight though and the formations..


----------



## fatmantis

so trying to get this list to work..becuse the libbys have to be on the table most of the time to cast the powers im thinking maybe a hybrid list would work better..with like foot sloggers with a ton of vindicators to back them up.. something like that...


----------



## fatmantis

ok..so it seems im just thinking out loud...but upon further thought..i believe the only way to make this list work is by making it a full droppod list..its the best way to make use of the LIbbys power strike..
i would need to take the MOTF so i can take 3 dreads which is cool...so that would leave me using the iron hand tactics?? and leave the tiggybomb as the formation..

so where to go now....??


----------



## fatmantis

so here is the first attempt list..
bloodravens captain boreale steel rain list
using the clan ruklan supplement.

hw: Boreale chapter master AA axe of medusa 175(may just give him a relic blade)
command squad 4 x grav guns 
droppod 195 
troops: 5 x tac plasma gun 
pod 120
5 x tac plasma gun 
pod 120
Elite: 5 stern 
pod 160
fast : 9 RAS vet sgt LC
pod 178(boreal goes here?)
heavy: 3 x iron clad dread + pods 510

Formation: tiggy + 4 L2 psykers + pod 540

so this gives me 
9 pods
35 bodies 
4 scoring units..2 troops + 2 pods
3 walkers for anit mech/hord
non AA
11 + warp charges and a whole lot of hurt....depending on powers taken.
what do you think...


----------



## fatmantis

2nd list...
using the space marine codex Ultramarine
hw:tiggy + 4 L2 psykers
MOTF 90
command squad 4 x grav guns 
droppod 195 
troops: 5 x tac plasma gun 
pod 120
5 x tac plasma gun 
pod 120
Elite: 5 stern 
pod 160
fast : 9 RAS vet sgt LC
pod 178
heavy: 3 x iron clad dread + pods 510

Formation: tiggy + 4 L2 psykers + pod 540

and save me 70 odd points


----------



## fatmantis

anything.....


----------



## ntaw

I'll bite I guess, though I don't have much to say on the lists. I don't feel like Space Marines can actually bring the Psychic might, though you have stacked it up with a fair amount of ML points. Weren't the Blood Ravens an Imperial Fist successor?


----------



## fatmantis

ntaw said:


> I'll bite I guess, though I don't have much to say on the lists. I don't feel like Space Marines can actually bring the Psychic might, though you have stacked it up with a fair amount of ML points. Weren't the Blood Ravens an Imperial Fist successor?


well i cant find anything on their chapter other than theorys...
as for the ML 11 should be pretty good...
i dont really know what to do for this client..i just saw the formation and thought it fit with the fluff


----------

